

Min.us is now Minus.com - mindotus
http://minus.com

======
jjchiw
I started something similar two months ago,
<http://dropperganger.appspot.com/>

It's not even near to be as polished and matured as min.us

It's not even planned to be "open" to the public, it was just proofs of
concepts and coding4fun...

I really like the idea of sharing file that way....

Great work with min.us

------
techsupporter
I must ask: why?

Both "why was the change made" and "why would you not link to your own blog
article detailing the change?"

[http://blog.minus.com/2011/07/21/min-dot-us-is-now-minus-
com...](http://blog.minus.com/2011/07/21/min-dot-us-is-now-minus-com/)

~~~
mindotus
Heya. One of the main reasons was due to many user confusions surrounding the
name. We are still displaying Min.us by default when users share new files,
but it acts as 301 redirect for being short url. Just linked to the site as it
was a bit faster :\ Sry about that. Cheers! ~ John

